# Ich suche jemanden zum werben !



## laspan (15. Februar 2016)

Hallo ich bin Lukas spiele seit 10 Jahren WoW und möchte mal neu durchstarten und suche deshalb jemanden zum Werben mein bevorzugter Realm ist Blackmoore Horde wäre auch mit Aegwynn Allianz zufrieden. Ich biete euch bisschen Startgold und kaufe euch das Reiten (Fliegen) sind c.a 10k pro Char. Ich zocke meistens Abends bis Morgens (Muss Mittags arbeiten) Meldet euch !  Gerne auch mit Newbies.


----------

